# 177 lover's post lasted about THIS long...........



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, I don't know who won the bet. But .177 lover's post has been moved. I couldn't just delete it. It was way too classic for that. So I just parked it in the moderator's forum so Chris can see it for himself and decide what to from there.

Mr. 177 Lover:

You need some lessons in conflict resolution. If you have an issue with the moderator, take it up with the moderator in a PM (personal message) or with the webmaster (Mr. Hustad). Airing your beef out in public is another method too, but you went about it in the wrong way.

I don't know what your fate will be, you're are obviously young and prone to make mistakes. That may be you only saving grace. If you are banned, however, you will not be able to simply create another user account and come back. It isn't that easy.

How does the saying go?

If you want to run with the big dogs you can't [email protected]%! like a puppy.

Paraphrased for your situation:

If you want to talk hunting with the other men on this site, then act like one.

RC


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Robert...what was the official time you moved it? I got $20 with PC for noon? :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

It was aabout 10 minutes before this post. So about 10:35 or so. Good luck Mav. I miss you, you know.

RC


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man I might be close? Did you ever get a chance to make it out here this year? and RC your always on my mine when I am out in the blinds!! :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I was off by about 12 hours, ah well win some lose some. Thank you for finally pruning back the forums, things were getting out of hand.


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

hey how come i wouldnt beable to make a new acount? but the thing is i stood up for why i had beef and one of my amendments is i can speak what i feel it may not be correct but still the thing is i will admit my words were a little harsh and i should have gone about it differently i apologize for my actions and here forward(if i dont get banned) then i shall only speak and talk hunting on this website


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

...they dont just block your accout, they block your I.P. adress.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> and one of my amendments is i can speak what i feel it may not be correct but still


Don't forget that you are a guest at this website!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

i_love_177 said:


> hey how come i wouldnt beable to make a new acount? but the thing is i stood up for why i had beef and one of my amendments is i can speak what i feel it may not be correct but still the thing is i will admit my words were a little harsh and i should have gone about it differently i apologize for my actions and here forward(if i dont get banned) then i shall only speak and talk hunting on this website


Trooper is right, your IP address would be banned, not just your account.

Your right of "freedom of speech" does not cover personal attacks. Also, there was a long page of "fine print" that you had to agree to when you signed up for this forum. This was covered in there too.

When real men have a beef they do the manly thing and hash it out. You will find in life that if you want to reach an agreement or compromise with someone over a conflict, telling them to fellate you will gain you little ground.

RC


----------

